# why do people still have kids in the west?



## koalendo (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm middle eastern, I only traveled around the middle east and I never lived outside of my country, and everything I know about the west I learned through the internet and tv.

so why do people still have kids in the west?

when it comes to kids, from age 0-18 relationships between western kids and their parents seems normal, but after that, over time the kids get way too independent and distant from their parents, what's the point of having kids if they gonna barely talk to you when you're past 60 years old, at that age, your need for your kids come in place, that's when you become weaker and lonelier, what's the point of being a parent in your 30s and 40s, your young your strong, raising kids at that age is an investment of a lot of time and money if you will never cash out that investment when you need it as you get old, then what's the point?


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Apr 23, 2021)

The normies think that since they never got to fulfill their dreams they'll try to live through their kids

But their kids still subhuman JFL


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 23, 2021)

Societal expectations. Some people say it's satisfying to raise a kid to be a part of society but that sounds like cope ngl


----------



## StoicSperg (Apr 23, 2021)

Because children are not an investment, but a sign of marital love. When you get married, you love your wife, so you make her a mother (what do you think the word MATRIMONY means?). It’s also loving God (see Genesis 2 among other places). To top it off, Kids are irredeemably rewarding unlike any material good on earth.

I do agree with your criticism of western culture that independence has become a bit too valued and the lack of family structure is bad. Instead of criping about it, I instead challenge people to have the kids and be the family they want to be in the world.

Besides, logically speaking, if you’re worried about not having a “return”, not having kids is a surefire way to make sure your return is nothing. Logically speaking, best to try. In the olden days, they had a bunch of kids and the fortunes passed on through the best kid. More kids = more chance at “best kid”.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 26, 2021)

Natural DNA programming.
Also had in it, wanting to give on genes, procreate.
Why? No reason, just nature.


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos0 (Apr 26, 2021)

I want to be a father and raise a kid


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 26, 2021)

Because most people wants a legacy. Some part of them that lives after they die.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 26, 2021)

koalendo said:


> I'm middle eastern, I only traveled around the middle east and I never lived outside of my country, and everything I know about the west I learned through the internet and tv.
> 
> so why do people still have kids in the west?
> 
> when it comes to kids, from age 0-18 relationships between western kids and their parents seems normal, but after that, over time the kids get way too independent and distant from their parents, what's the point of having kids if they gonna barely talk to you when you're past 60 years old, at that age, your need for your kids come in place, that's when you become weaker and lonelier, what's the point of being a parent in your 30s and 40s, your young your strong, raising kids at that age is an investment of a lot of time and money if you will never cash out that investment when you need it as you get old, then what's the point?


My kids will be homeschooled and have their asses whipped whenever they do something wrong. They're not gonna be raised like most Westerners. We'll always be on the move. They, like myself, won't have a hometown to hold them back.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 26, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> My kids will be homeschooled and have their asses whipped whenever they do something wrong. They're not gonna be raised like most Westerners. We'll always be on the move. They, like myself, won't have a hometown to hold them back.


just curious, do you care if your future kids become Chad or good looking?


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Apr 26, 2021)

Because most people still have their lives evolved around their community, and their internet usage is based on their community, so they don’t delve deeper and research more like we do here. Remember most normies mostly just use Instagram and Facebook and Snapchat, where they mostly have contact with their community— communities based on friendship, trust, companionship and family, and that influences their lives. They usually have a place in their community, which is in itself accepting of most people. May the community be a village or city or family, people don’t see the world like we do, so they don’t have a problem bringing kids into this world because they see the world in a very simple and light way.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 26, 2021)

Toska said:


> just curious, do you care if your future kids become Chad or good looking?


Of course I hope they're good looking. But more than that I want them to have the right priorities. I'd rather they be equipped with the tools to bend their realities to fit their needs, instead of the other way around. I'll teach them to control the people/situations around them the same way I've always been able to. I want to show them all the things that exist in this world while guiding them in a way that they don't want/need to be a part of it. A fear of missing out is pathetic. Let them selectively turn their backs on the world from time to time.


----------



## Doober (Apr 26, 2021)

Having kids is awesome. Once you reproduce its official that you have won at the game of life. Everything else is optional and just filler


----------



## mazzi (Apr 26, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> My kids will be homeschooled and have their asses whipped whenever they do something wrong. They're not gonna be raised like most Westerners. We'll always be on the move. They, like myself, won't have a hometown to hold them back.


your kids are future school shooters


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 26, 2021)

Doober said:


> Having kids is awesome. Once you reproduce its official that you have won at the game of life. Everything else is optional and just filler


I diasgree. My parents have four kids and both of their lifes are miserable.

You should fulfill yourself too and love your kids so that they love you too. Then you won in life.


----------



## Doober (Apr 26, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I diasgree. My parents have four kids and both of their lifes are miserable.
> 
> You should fulfill yourself too and love your kids so that they love you too. Then you won in life.


I did all the fulfilling stuff. Multiple ltr's, career, hobbies, drugs, rape all the good stuff. None of it compares to having a kiddo


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 26, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Because most people wants a legacy. Some part of them that lives after they die.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 26, 2021)

mazzi said:


> your kids are future school shooters


No they won't be. I know what I'm doing.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 26, 2021)

Doober said:


> I did all the fulfilling stuff. Multiple ltr's, career, hobbies, drugs, rape all the good stuff. None of it compares to having a kiddo


If you hadn't done any of this you would be less happy with having kids, because something would be missing.

And as I said, having kids is not enough, you must have a good relationship with them.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 26, 2021)

Because not everyone is a mentally crippled incel


----------



## koalendo (Apr 27, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Because not everyone is a mentally crippled incel


how? What's "incely" about what I'm saying?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

Doober said:


> I did all the fulfilling stuff. Multiple ltr's, career, hobbies, drugs, rape all the good stuff. None of it compares to having a kiddo


LMAO @ rape


----------



## Doober (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> LMAO @ rape



Ever seen that one. Dude was a genius


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

Doober said:


> Ever seen that one. Dude was a genius


Defenately.
"shit", "piss", "fuck", "cunt", "cocksucker", "motherfucker", and "tits".


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Apr 29, 2021)

I want kids but I’m too genetically flawed, it’s better I don’t for their sake.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 29, 2021)

You don't actually need your kids if you are healthy and/or you have assistants and/or you live in a nursing home.

Also, people talk to their parents even if they are +60 years old especially with the modern communication technology.


----------



## damnit (May 3, 2021)

Because that's the purpose of life, to make offspring.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 8, 2021)

StormlitAqua said:


> Because children are not an investment, but a sign of marital love. When you get married, you love your wife, so you make her a mother (what do you think the word MATRIMONY means?). It’s also loving God (see Genesis 2 among other places). To top it off, Kids are irredeemably rewarding unlike any material good on earth.
> 
> I do agree with your criticism of western culture that independence has become a bit too valued and the lack of family structure is bad. Instead of criping about it, I instead challenge people to have the kids and be the family they want to be in the world.
> 
> Besides, logically speaking, if you’re worried about not having a “return”, not having kids is a surefire way to make sure your return is nothing. Logically speaking, best to try. In the olden days, they had a bunch of kids and the fortunes passed on through the best kid. More kids = more chance at “best kid”.


oh man, your gonna have a hard life if you still believe in that 1950s babble; we dont live in that world anymore; enjoy coming back to your "trad" wifu from work one day, only to see her being railed by Chad


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 8, 2021)

damnit said:


> Because that's the purpose of life, to make offspring.


oh really? Did humanity come with an instruction manual that says this?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> oh really? Did humanity come with an instruction manual that says this?


You sound like some bitter 40 year old fat feminist on reddit


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jun 8, 2021)

Doober said:


> Having kids is awesome. Once you reproduce its official that you have won at the game of life. Everything else is optional and just filler


This guy gets it


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jun 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> oh really? Did humanity come with an instruction manual that says this?


Baffles me how you're a hardcore christcuck but don't even want to have kids.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 8, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Baffles me how you're a hardcore christcuck but don't even want to have kids.


Where did Jesus say to have kids?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jun 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Where did Jesus say to have kids?


That's literally the only valid point of organized religions, making sure that their followers have families.


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 8, 2021)

cope, almost all the young women women i've talked to from the west says they don't want kids or they only want one XD


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 8, 2021)

i hate anti natalists


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> oh really? Did humanity come with an instruction manual that says this?


obviously not.

Common genetic programming in humans is though:
1. "I want to survive"
2. "I want to replicate"

So most people have because of that:
* a want for sex,
* a want to pair bond,
* a want for actual children at some point(s) in their life.

That's the common state, of the human, and animals (minus the pair bonding one).



puyi said:


> cope, almost all the young women women i've talked to from the west says they don't want kids or they only want one XD


true.
the want around kids, does seem to change a bit for quit a few if not alot of them, when they turn late 20's or 30's. I seem to have observed.



JM10 said:


> i hate anti natalists


The brutal aspect of anti - natalsism imo. Which basically says: "negative value for coming into existence (birth) and procreation".

That person viewing thus.
He/she has to conclude;
1. His birth was a negative thing (and i guess his life being there also)
2. All the births in his ancestoral line was a negative thing.
And the same for all animals, plants, etc.. 

I gues their ideal, is a lifeless rock planet, like Jupiter or something. No life, just "stagnant matter".


----------



## ezio6 (Jun 8, 2021)

koalendo said:


> I'm middle eastern, I only traveled around the middle east and I never lived outside of my country, and everything I know about the west I learned through the internet and tv.
> 
> so why do people still have kids in the west?
> 
> when it comes to kids, from age 0-18 relationships between western kids and their parents seems normal, but after that, over time the kids get way too independent and distant from their parents, what's the point of having kids if they gonna barely talk to you when you're past 60 years old, at that age, your need for your kids come in place, that's when you become weaker and lonelier, what's the point of being a parent in your 30s and 40s, your young your strong, raising kids at that age is an investment of a lot of time and money if you will never cash out that investment when you need it as you get old, then what's the point?


everythings a cope, but I think raising kids and continue human lineage is the best cope for subhuman, inb4 just betabuxxmax bro theory


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 8, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> obviously not.
> 
> Common genetic programming in humans is though:
> 1. "I want to survive"
> ...


If you got fucked by your genes anti natalism is a legit pov imo


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 8, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> If you got fucked by your genes anti natalism is a legit pov imo


Yeah,

Than it's more selective anti natalism, where the subhuamns should ctrl-alt-delete. 
And the Chads, Stacies, and normies can stil keep going at it, to hit the copy-paste button.


----------

